

UN's push to call blasphemy a crime - mtgx
http://www.smh.com.au/world/push-to-call-blasphemy-a-crime-20120922-26dlu.html

======
antidoh
I believe your god does not exist. I also believe that guy's god over there
does not exist.

Am I now to be burned at the stake?

~~~
thrill
in some places

------
roymabookie
In my Religion it is considered Blasphemy to depict other religious prophets
in a positive way.

